# Another way of saying, "We're all doomed," or "We're all toast."



## cinderblock (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi, I was looking for another way of saying, "We're all doomed," or "We're all toast." 

I guess there's also, "finished," or "done," but I get the feeling I'm not thinking very outside-the-box, so I figured I'd appeal to smarter people.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 4, 2018)

Aliens. Bill paxton's character; "We're in some pretty shit now! Game over, man! Game over!"

It helps to know the context. Time, place, situation.

Someone who handles a lot of data transmissions and various frequencies might say something like, "Oh, we're garbled beyond all recovery now!" or just "That's it, we're garbled."

Make it fit.


G.D.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 4, 2018)

Using "done" doesn't sound particularly strong to my ear.
I'm assuming you don't wish to use the coarser sexual swear words as they are always too easy to fall back on.
I have heard, "We're all fooked" as a substitute for one
or
"We're all stuffed" which may have implications.

Maybe, "We are fried."
"We've had it (now?)"

Perhaps make one up:
"We are totally scrambled/shogged/scrogged/slopped/fragged/fracked (connotations of fracking and the resultant earth tremors)/slogged"
I'm sure there are others that are close to existing words that could be adapted.


----------



## Arachne (Dec 4, 2018)

‘Screwed’ sounds quite natural, depending on whose saying it. Who is it and what’s the situation? 

Arachne


----------



## Dluuni (Dec 4, 2018)

Lots of in joke possibilities. "Egg's off the ledge, guys." "We're ghosts now, light everything up!"


----------



## bdcharles (Dec 4, 2018)

​
"We were, and are not."_- Unknown


_​
​


----------



## Gumby (Dec 4, 2018)

In the U.S. there is a saying "stick a fork in it" which means we're done or it's done, etc.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 4, 2018)

I like the way Andy Weir opened the first chapter of his book, _The Martian_: "I'm pretty much fucked." But I'd suggest you find your own analogy. Be creative, ask yourself what symbolizes the end to you. 

"Well, kids, that's the final buzzer..."

"Good night, folks..."

"Ding, ding, ding; time's up..."

"I hope you wrote your mamas a goodbye letter, boys..."

But, as has been said, the characters and situation will determine what's most appropriate for your story.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 4, 2018)

"Well put a fork in us because we are done!"

"In about two minutes those guys are gonna smoke us like cheap cigars!"

"Our shit is in the wind."

"We are done, finished, terminado, fini, toast!  Personally I am a big fan of toast, but you know what I mean."


----------



## Cavex (Dec 4, 2018)

It's over, could work. Or spotting metaphor may be your friend.


----------



## PiP (Dec 4, 2018)

We're history


----------



## luckyscars (Dec 4, 2018)

I like cockney rhyming slang "we're brown bread" (dead)

"We're sunk", "We're cratered", "It's a gigantic shit sandwich and we're all about to take a bite".


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 4, 2018)

By the way... Is there really anything wrong with a character simply saying "Okay, we're all doomed."?

'Cause I'm pretty sure that's no more or less used than anything we're gonna come up with.



G.D.


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 4, 2018)

Castle stormin' gone south...

Ballista fodder.

Curse of the Red Shirt.


----------



## Underd0g (Dec 5, 2018)

"Oh, I know what's going to happen next..."


And leave it to the reader's imagination.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 5, 2018)

"I'm gonna go read in the bathroom."
Elvis's last words.*






*Really, that was reported to be the last thing he said to anyone before he died.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 5, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> "I'm gonna go read in the bathroom."
> Elvis's last words.*
> 
> 
> *Really, that was reported to be the last thing he said to anyone before he died.




I wonder if anybody walked by later and said "Jeeze... Smells like somebody died in there."





G.D.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Dec 8, 2018)

The end is nigh - Twilight is upon us - I don't think we're going to make it to tomorrow


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 8, 2018)

What would your character say? It all depends on what sort of person they are, are they the sort to say,
"I fear we are in an end game situation without a happy resolution at this point"
or,
"Shit! It's all going tits up! ?
Ask them, not us.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 8, 2018)

"Looks like I don't have to worry about makin' that dentist's appointment tomorrow..."



G.D.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 9, 2018)

Tomorrow is just another pipe-dream.

OR

There goes the last bus to tomorrow.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 9, 2018)

How 'bout just "Uh oh..."




G.D.


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 12, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Aliens. Bill paxton's character; "We're in some pretty shit now! Game over, man! Game over!"
> 
> It helps to know the context. Time, place, situation.
> 
> ...



I've gotten into making videos of myself with voiceovers. I don't really know what to call this kind of videography. It's basically like a vlog because I'm in it, but unlike all the vlogs I've seen until now, the majority of it is social commentary. Because it's an audio presentation, I try not to get too abstract. The content I tend to make is already extremely niche, so I do my best not to alienate even more of the general public by tossing in expressions and phrases that'll tune people out. 

I love all of these suggestions, and I'll definitely keep it in mind. 



Phil Istine said:


> Using "done" doesn't sound particularly strong to my ear.
> I'm assuming you don't wish to use the coarser sexual swear words as they are always too easy to fall back on.
> I have heard, "We're all fooked" as a substitute for one
> or
> ...



Egg analogies to me have always carried a mentally impaired connotation. Like after a long day of work, you might say, "I'm fried," or when you're conflating different things, you might say, "My memory's scrambled."





Arachne said:


> ‘Screwed’ sounds quite natural, depending on whose saying it. Who is it and what’s the situation?
> 
> Arachne



I'm doing social commentary over a video of our consumerist culture. On one hand, materialism is critical for a thriving economy, but it's kinda disheartening at the same time that this is our life purpose... so it's double edged. It would be great if we would all stay home for once on a Friday night and read a book and engage in artistic outlets. But that won't be great for the economy. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. Ergo, we're doomed.  





bdcharles said:


> ​
> "We were, and are not."_- Unknown
> 
> 
> ...



Very existential. Very nice.





Gumby said:


> In the U.S. there is a saying "stick a fork in it" which means we're done or it's done, etc.



Totally forgot about that one. Thanks. 






Guard Dog said:


> By the way... Is there really anything wrong with a character simply saying "Okay, we're all doomed."?
> 
> 'Cause I'm pretty sure that's no more or less used than anything we're gonna come up with.
> 
> ...



It depends. I'm doing social commentary for a video, so in my case, I don't think so, because the video/audio demographic is generally less receptive to creative and abstract variations of common sayings. If you get too clever, it'll discourage them, because it starts feeling like too much work, and the vast majority of video/audio audience prefer these mediums because they don't wanna have to think too hard to enjoy the content. 






Ralph Rotten said:


> "I'm gonna go read in the bathroom."
> Elvis's last words.*
> 
> 
> *Really, that was reported to be the last thing he said to anyone before he died.



That's a very strange thing to say before you die. Why the bathroom? I guess that was his favorite spot to read? Personally, the toilet's pretty uncomfortable to be sitting for a long duration of time... 



K.S. Crooks said:


> The end is nigh - Twilight is upon us - I don't think we're going to make it to tomorrow



I thought of, "The end is nigh..." but I eventually just settled for the more often used "End is near," because I'm currently making content for audio/video medium, whose demographic is the general public (as opposed to literature which has a far wider range of consumers) and I think a lot of people will have trouble deciphering that expression when read, let alone heard. "End is nigh" is something you're used to reading, but not something you hear ever spoken... so they might be like, "End is hwat?!" and feel discouraged to stay tuned.

Love "twilight is upon us." I might use that one at some point.





JustRob said:


> Tomorrow is just another pipe-dream.
> 
> OR
> 
> There goes the last bus to tomorrow.



Your comments are always idiosyncratic gems. Thank you.


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 12, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> "Well put a fork in us because we are done!"
> 
> "In about two minutes those guys are gonna smoke us like cheap cigars!"
> 
> ...



"Stick a fork in it..." totally blanked out on that. Very common expression I've heard a million times. Never really registered it for personal use, because I don't think I ever truly understood what it meant. Thanks for the education!

I was actually gonna do something like your last phrase, but all I can think of was, "We are toast, done, finished......" and it just felt like it was missing a special ingredient. "Terminado" is it. Never heard that one, but I love it.


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 12, 2018)

I just wanted to thank everybody here who contributed to this thread. I thought I might get three or four replies, because this seemed like such a stupid question. I was drafting up what to say for a video I'm making, and it was late at night, my mind wasn't working too great, and so I was like, "Ah screw it, let me throw this out there, and see what kind of response I get."

Suffice to say... I'm very, very pleased and impressed by all the smart and lovely suggestions. Some of these are common expressions that I couldn't think of at the time like "Stick a fork in it" and "We're history." And some of these are absolutely hilarious. Thank you so much. I will definitely keep these expressions in my back pocket to inspire me for the future. You guys are the best, and I hope you never leave my life.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 12, 2018)

Well now that I have some context to work with - consumerist culture - maybe something like this:

"Looks like we're about to get that final mark-down..."

Or:

"Look out, here comes the mother of all clearance sales."

No? How 'bout:

"We're about to be considerably more than 'half-off', folks."


Past that, I'm outta ideas.


G.D.


----------



## Horsey (Dec 12, 2018)

"God help us all."
"Looks like we're up shit creek without a paddle."
"Looks like we screwed the pooch here, doesn't it."
"Looks like we might as well be disco because we're done for."


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 12, 2018)

Terminado is Spanish. Italicize it and it will look better visually. 

If you do that line, maybe even throw in something like Disco, or the Zoon (something that is already dead.) Perhaps a bit of modern pop culture.


And before anyone cautions against using pop culture in writing, I would like to point out that your novel will likely have less shelf-life than milk. It's okay to use trendy pop-cultural references in your writing.


----------



## Horsey (Dec 12, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Terminado is Spanish. Italicize it and it will look better visually.
> 
> If you do that line, maybe even throw in something like Disco, or the Zoon (something that is already dead.) Perhaps a bit of modern pop culture.
> 
> ...


Quit stealing my idea!!! [emoji12] Look one up lol

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkGhost (Dec 15, 2018)

Well boy's, it's been fun!


----------



## patskywriter (Dec 15, 2018)

Around here, people say, “Well, it was nice knowin’ ya.”


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 15, 2018)

'To be or not to be? The choice would have been nice.'


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 15, 2018)

"Everyone wants to go to heaven, but don't no one ever wanna die first."


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 15, 2018)

"So who ordered the apocalypse, with a side order of annihilation?"





G.D.


----------



## pyroteqnix (Dec 18, 2018)

The gig is up
The butter has turned
The chicken is headless
The inevitable has arrived
It appears as so the law of karma is in play.
The effect of our karmic cause has arrived
The theme park is closed
The spaghetti has gone stale
Our roller blades have rusted 
We had a good run boys
Just like the *insert extinct animal*
We had our chance
We did our best
We lived life to the fullest
The wine is sour
The grapes have worms
For middle earth *charge forward with blade in hand*
Time to return to our lord
For Aslan
For Narnia
Winter has come
What goes around comes around


----------



## pyroteqnix (Dec 18, 2018)

"Death before dishonor"
-Zombie Juice (rapper)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 18, 2018)

Were brown bread.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 19, 2018)

"This is a good day to die."


----------



## bdcharles (Dec 19, 2018)

"When this old war's over, I'm going to marry that girl."

Dead.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 19, 2018)

bdcharles said:


> "When this old war's over, I'm going to marry that girl."
> 
> Dead.



So would a good way to say 'we're dead' be "I hear wedding bells."

( It would certainly do it for me. )




G.D.


----------



## DarkGhost (Dec 19, 2018)

If you have a daughter or wife of a main character that has died, on a more personal level he could say, "I'm coming honey!" 

But if it's to the group, say something like "it's time to buy the farm" or "be seein' you round" or "well, let's make them regret it before we die." I don't think you need to sugar coat it, have the characters acknowledge they're doomed and allow them to face it. Make them say something that somebody might actually say!


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 22, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Well now that I have some context to work with - consumerist culture - maybe something like this:
> 
> "Looks like we're about to get that final mark-down..."
> 
> ...



Geezus, that is freakin' hilarious. Final mark down as a euphemism for countdown. Love it. "Mother of all clearances" is also genius. 

And, "We're about to be considerably more than 'half-off,' folks," seems like something Evil Dead's Ash would say through the intercom at his work when a portal opens up and zombies start streaming into the store.


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 22, 2018)

DarkGhost said:


> If you have a daughter or wife of a main character that has died, on a more personal level he could say, "I'm coming honey!"
> 
> But if it's to the group, say something like "it's time to buy the farm" or "be seein' you round" or "well, let's make them regret it before we die." I don't think you need to sugar coat it, have the characters acknowledge they're doomed and allow them to face it. Make them say something that somebody might actually say!



Never quite understood the "buying the farm" expression. Obviously you get what it means when you're reading Starship Troopers, but I found the expression a bit anachronistic and out of place. Here we are in the science fiction future and we're using an expression I'd expect from a southern novel.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 22, 2018)

cinderblock said:


> And, "We're about to be considerably more than 'half-off,' folks," seems like something Evil Dead's Ash would say through the intercom at his work when a portal opens up and zombies start streaming into the store.



Followed by "Cleanup on isle 6."


G.D.


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 22, 2018)

patskywriter said:


> Around here, people say, “Well, it was nice knowin’ ya.”



That's a very common one that I haven't heard in a while. Totally forgot about it.




Ralph Rotten said:


> "Everyone wants to go to heaven, but don't no one ever wanna die first."



So I'm envisioning service happening when there's a zombie invasion that flanks the church. Pandemonium ensues and some old lady in a wheelchair screams, "Dear God, please don't let me die!" 

Cut to heroic pastor who picks up a barbwire cross and volunteers to go out swinging, when someone interjects, "But that's the same thing as committing suicide! You know what the Bible says about suicide!"

Then the pastor played by Morgan Freedman says, "Everyone wants to go to heaven, but don't no one ever wanna die first."




Guard Dog said:


> "So who ordered the apocalypse, with a side order of annihilation?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could see that line working if zombies are breaking into a Denny's.




bdcharles said:


> "When this old war's over, I'm going to marry that girl."
> 
> Dead.



That's very profound!


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 22, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Terminado is Spanish. Italicize it and it will look better visually.
> 
> If you do that line, maybe even throw in something like Disco, or the Zoon (something that is already dead.) Perhaps a bit of modern pop culture.
> 
> ...



I love "disco." That's a great addition.

And yeah, I find that the pursuit to be evergreen is kind of fool's gold. There're so many outdated works that people deliberately seek out, either out of sheer fascination or in search of nostalgia. When you look at super old novels like Alice in Wonderland, or Lolita, or something by Joyce, we don't get most of the references, but all they have to do is crank out a deluxe annotated version and they're automatically inducted into the greatest literature of all time.


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 22, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> So would a good way to say 'we're dead' be "I hear wedding bells."
> 
> ( It would certainly do it for me. )
> 
> ...



I could actually see that being used in popular lexicon as a sarcastic reference.

Like your friend says, "Dude, oh my God, I'm so screwed."

And you're like, "I hear wedding bells."

And he's like, "What? No, I'm not that screwed."

And you're like, "Then what?"

And he's like, "I just realized I forgot to return the library book yesterday, so I'm gonna have to pay a late fee."


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 22, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Followed by "Cleanup on isle 6."
> 
> 
> G.D.



Damn, you're a comedy punchline machine.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 22, 2018)

There's always a way out just around the corner but ...

... bad news, no corner.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 22, 2018)

cinderblock said:


> Damn, you're a comedy punchline machine.



I have to be; my entire damn family is a joke.

Just don't call me "rimshot", m'kay? 

G.D.


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 22, 2018)

pyroteqnix said:


> The gig is up
> The butter has turned
> The chicken is headless
> The inevitable has arrived
> ...



"The chicken is headless" is a bizarre one. Am I missing something obvious?

I love the references to karma, haha. 

I think my favorite is, "We lived life to the fullest." Would be great if it was muttered by an introverted character who never left home.


----------



## cinderblock (Dec 22, 2018)

Thank you to everyone for more suggestions. I'm actually all done with the video I was making, but I've taken all of these into account, and I'll definitely use them for future reference.

You guys really are the gift that keeps on giving. I could see why people go into TV writing, where you're writing in groups. You have less control over the final product, but it must be hilarious to one-up each other all day for a living.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 22, 2018)

Looks like he screwed us, fellas; he ain't even gonna pick up our bar tab. ale:



G.D.


----------



## DarkGhost (Dec 23, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Looks like he screwed us, fellas; he ain't even gonna pick up our bar tab. ale:
> 
> 
> 
> G.D.


We'll let you take the tab, just so you know I ordered Surf and Turf for everybody here! Thanks man!!!!!!


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 23, 2018)

D.G.... You know I bite, right? :tyrannosaurus:

:joker:


G.D.


----------



## DarkGhost (Dec 24, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> D.G.... You know I bite, right? :tyrannosaurus:
> 
> :joker:
> 
> ...



I've heard your bark is worse!!!!!! :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 24, 2018)

DarkGhost said:


> I've heard your bark is worse!!!!!! :ChainGunSmiley:



So who's been lyin' to ya?

...'cause I am most certainly not a tree. 



G.D.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 25, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> So who's been lyin' to ya?
> 
> ...'cause I am most certainly not a tree.



But you have been branching out everywhere here it seems.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 25, 2018)

JustRob said:


> But you have been branching out everywhere here it seems.



Well, even though he's usually shown with three, Cerberus can have as many as 50 heads.

...so maybe I'm just taking a lesson from him and 'heading off' in a lot of directions at once. 



G.D.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 26, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Well, even though he's usually shown with three, Cerberus can have as many as 50 heads.
> 
> ...so maybe I'm just taking a lesson from him and 'heading off' in a lot of directions at once.



But Cerberus prevented any condemned souls from leaving hell, so you mean that you aren't a moderator at all but ... Aaagh, we're all doomed! (or words to that effect; see previous posts.)


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 26, 2018)

JustRob said:


> But Cerberus prevented any condemned souls from leaving hell, so you mean that you aren't a moderator at all but ... Aaagh, we're all doomed! (or words to that effect; see previous posts.)



Cerberus guarded the gate to the Greek underworld, which encompassed both heaven and hell. ( They were side-by-side. )

So he kept people in AND out. 

And yes... if you tried to go where you shouldn't, or do what you shouldn't... you got dog-bit. A lot. :twisted:



G.D.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Dec 26, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Cerberus guarded the gate to the Greek underworld, which encompassed both heaven and hell. ( They were side-by-side. )
> 
> So he kept people in AND out.
> 
> ...



I believe you are in error.


Hesiod, Theogony 769 ff : 

"And before them [the halls of Haides and Persephone] a dreaded hound (deinos kunos) [Kerberos (Cerberus)], on watch, who has no pity, but a vile stratagem : as people go in he fawns on all, with actions of his tail and both ears, but he will not let them go back out, but lies in wait for them and eats them up, when he catches any going back through the gates."

Link : https://www.theoi.com/Ther/KuonKerberos.html


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 26, 2018)

*"The primary job of Cerberus in Greek mythology was as a watchdog for the underworld. He was also a faithful servant to Hades, who was the god of the underworld. Cerberus is most often depicted moving along the banks of the river Styx. This river was the established boundary between the dead of the underworld and the living of the earth. Cerberus was responsible for guarding the gates to the underworld. The three-headed dog prevented those were dead from escaping, as well as kept the living from going there without the permission of Hades. Cerberus was very kinds and friendly to the dead, as well as any new spirits who entered the underworld. He would also become savage and would eat any of them who tried to get past him and go back to the land of the living."*


*
"It is common to think of the Greek Underworld as simply a version of the Christian Hell, and indeed, the term Hades, has historically been used as a polite synonym for hell.

​The Greek Underworld encompassed the whole Afterlife, contain both heaven and hell, where the righteous could be lavished upon, and the unworthy punished." *

Anybody curious about this multi-headed mutt can have a look here, to start: KERBEROS (Cerberus)

There's much more, all across the web, and some of it conflicts, due to interpretation and translation, and much of it doesn't.

The bottom line is that the dog wasn't quite the 'Hell Hound' many believe.



G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't believe it! A belief system that has more than one version, that is not set in stone! Great Scott! These are the words of the Gods man!

You will be telling me we are all condemned to die next, with no Valhalla, or whatever you call it.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 26, 2018)

So... who is this 'Scott' fella I keep hearing about, and what makes him so great? :lol:



G.D.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 26, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> So... who is this 'Scott' fella I keep hearing about, and what makes him so great? :lol:



I once read a book devoted to listing and analysing oaths, i.e. swearing throughout the ages, but don't recollect any explanation of "Great Scott" although no doubt there was one. Wikipedia has several suggestions for the origin of the expression, but I favour this one from there as it fits the general style of derivations. 



> Alternatively, but similarly, it has been suggested that it may be a corruption of the Austrian greeting _Grüss Gott_.



The book's title was itself a derivation of a foreign expression, _Boozimacoo_, which if said by a Saxon to a Norman overlord could be treated as a capital offence, it being a corruption of the French (first language of Normans) "Baisez mon cul," which I won't offer to translate here. I have tried to find the book again but it is no longer in our local public library and when I put the name in Google the only reference that it found was one of my own posts in WF! Maybe I was spelling it wrongly though. Oh ******!


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 26, 2018)

JustRob said:


> The book's title was itself a derivation of a foreign expression, _Boozimacoo_, which if said by a Saxon to a Norman overlord could be treated as a capital offence, it being a corruption of the French (first language of Normans) "Baisez mon cul," which I won't offer to translate here. I have tried to find the book again but it is no longer in our local public library and when I put the name in Google the only reference that it found was one of my own posts in WF! Maybe I was spelling it wrongly though. Oh ******!




You sure it wasn't something closer to "Baiser mon cul", which Google thinks should be "Va te faire foutre"?


G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 26, 2018)

Surely it refers to Sir Walter Scott, who must have been great because they made him a 'Sir'. Mind you he wrote 'Waverley' which is one of the few books I didn't bother finishing it was so bloody awful. I asked a literature teacher about it later and she told me he wrote it later in his career when the publishers were paying him by the word, it reads like it, wordy or what! It was an ancient copy I bought second hand and when I got to about page eighty I found that the pages were uncut, a one hundred year old book and nobody had ever bothered reading all of it, says it all really!

He died in 1830 something I believe, as we are all going to, die that is, not in the 1830's of course, but we are all goners as you will see if you look back through the thread.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 26, 2018)

Yep, sooner or later we all write our last chapter.

In my case, it'll probably just be a Post-It note: "Last one out, turn off the lights."

G.D.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Dec 26, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> *"The primary job of Cerberus in Greek mythology was as a watchdog for the underworld. He was also a faithful servant to Hades, who was the god of the underworld. Cerberus is most often depicted moving along the banks of the river Styx. This river was the established boundary between the dead of the underworld and the living of the earth. Cerberus was responsible for guarding the gates to the underworld. The three-headed dog prevented those were dead from escaping, as well as kept the living from going there without the permission of Hades. Cerberus was very kinds and friendly to the dead, as well as any new spirits who entered the underworld. He would also become savage and would eat any of them who tried to get past him and go back to the land of the living."*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



It's interesting to note that the link you provided is the same one I provided. However the quotes you provided are not from that link. (My quote is from that link.) Where are your quotes from?


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 26, 2018)

These three places, plus references on my own computer are what was used:

Greek Legends and Myths 

Greek Gods & Goddesses  

Greek Mythology 

Also, I didn't pay the slightest bit of attention to where your quotes came from, since those same sources ( Hesiod, Theogony ) are cited all over the web.

Edited to add: This conversation has gone as far as it needs to here. Time to let the thread get back on track, and carry on finding ways to say "We're Doomed."
( Start a new thread if there's a desire to continue the discussion. )

G.D.


----------

